# Miami Standoff Ends with 3 Deaths



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by local10.com*

A 67-year-old grandmother and her two grandchildren were found dead inside her home following an eight-hour standoff Thursday. 
The bodies of Alfredo Blanco, Amelia Gomez and Damaris Blanco were found inside the house at 5571 S.W. Second Street. 
According to police, officers were called there to check on the condition of Gomez, who had not been seen or heard from for several days. Upon arriving, officers said they smelled a strong odor coming from inside the residence. 
As officers looked through a window of the house, they saw Alfredo Blanco, 20, racking what appeared to be a shotgun through the reflection of a mirror inside. 
Police established a perimeter in the neighborhood and negotiators were called to try to get Alfredo Blanco to come out. Police said Alfredo Blanco indicated that he would surrender, but after several hours, officers deployed tear gas into the house in an effort to force him out. 
Eventually, police SWAT members entered the residence and discovered the bodies. Alfredo Blanco was dead of an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound. Police said he shot himself after taking the life of his 67-year-old grandmother and 19-year-old sister. 
Neighbor Ana Valle said she heard what sounded like thunder Tuesday evening. 
Police did not say what might have caused Alfredo Blanco to shoot them and then himself, but neighbors said Gomez raised the grandchildren.










IBS/WPLG

Miami olice said the suspect shot himself killing his gandmother and 19-year-old sister.

Copyright 2006 by Local10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

